# Don Lino Africa Duma Cigar Review - Cocoa!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally I can taste the cocoa in a cigar. All these reviews I read about different tastes and I could never taste the cocoa. Well here it is. I did...

Read the full review here: Don Lino Africa Duma Cigar Review - Cocoa!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I was not a big fan of this blend but will need to see if things have changed, especially with the cocoa --Thanks for the review!


----------

